# Square Mile - Taste of Sweden



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Tomorrow night I am heading to the Square Mile - Taste of Sweden event and I am excited.

James and Anette usually put on a great event (if the past few are anything to go by) and this time Chris Weaver will be joining Nadine and I to sample some of the best coffee Sweden has roasted.

The details can be found here and a review will go up on Thursday night

Keep an eye on the Square Mile Blog for the official report


----------



## YouriV (Dec 4, 2008)

Too bad I can't make it. Really would like to visit soon. I love the coffee in Sweden and had some great coffee ones in a cafe in Orebro. I'm sure you will have a great time!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Back home from the Taste of Sweden event at the Square Mile Roastery in London, with a dram of Finlaggan Old Reserve Islay Single Malt in hand, chatting over the evening with Chris Weaver (the sponsor of beverage above)

There was a nice mix of regulars and new faces tonight and 5 really good coffees.

The whiteboard was full of comments by the end of the night and there was a good split of 'favourite coffees' with each roaster picking up a share of the audience vote.

Check out the Square Mile Blog for full notes and if you were there add your thoughts here too.

Thanks James and Anette for a great evening !


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

[update] link to the common grind write-up here Common Grind

Yeah it was amazing.. the whiskey I mean









But no.. the event was fantastic, a lot of nice people, stunning espresso, and great to also finally get my hands on some Square Mile Coffee!

And I did enjoy the whiskey.

Big thanks to Glenn for putting me up for the night and everything else!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There is now a short video up on the Square Mile Blog - worth checking out - if for no other reason than a healthy dose of the Muppet Show!


----------

